# Soo what's wrong with "safe"? lol



## frommrstomommy (Jun 28, 2013)

I like my comfort zone, its safe here.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Don't open Pandora's box!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

*Runs screaming through the safe thread with pack of starving rabid wolves hot on heels*

Sowwy...


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 28, 2013)

The only problem I have with my safe is it doesn't have any money in it.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Don't open Pandora's box!



What's Pandora and her box got to do with this discussion?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

ronlane said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't open Pandora's box!
> ...



I see they don't teach Redneck's mythology?    lol!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

You mean it's not just a strip club? There's actually a story?  :lmao:


----------



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...




Yeah, they teach it, but I bet Bonnie doesn't want to discuss her comfort zone and Pandora's box at the same time.



ShooterJ said:


> You mean it's not just a strip club? There's actually a story?  :lmao:



NOW, I'm learning something.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jun 28, 2013)

OP...nothing wrong with safe. You only have to please yourself with life and your pix. 

...but there is nothing quite like the feeling of getting a fantastic shot that took some danger or effort to achieve.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm all for safe .. done the danger thing and the nature of it is misunderstood leading to the idea that it's an adventure.  
Cameras and lenses are amazing .. no need for danger. Hehehe


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2013)

Like trying to get a shot off while hidding in a poison sumac bush or getting chased by white faced hornets.As long as you get a good pic in your box,it's all worth it.


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't think that there is anything wrong with safe.  Especially if your customer has hired you based on his/her liking of the work you have produced in the "safe zone".  You don't want to do a whole shoot in the "danger zone" (cue Top Gun soundtrack) when your client likes what you normally produce.  
However, its ok to mix it up with a few shots to 
a) be creative, 
b) expand your style 
c) possibly impress the heck out of a client who wasn't expecting it.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Like trying to get a shot off while hidding in a poison sumac bush or getting chased by white faced hornets.As long as you get a good pic in your box,it's all worth it.



Oh sure... sounds like a great time.. :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Jun 28, 2013)

I would love to push your limits.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Like trying to get a shot off while hidding in a poison sumac bush or getting chased by white faced hornets.As long as you get a good pic in your box,it's all worth it.



Uh.. You do that! I'll watch! lol!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Like trying to get a shot off while hidding in a poison sumac bush or getting chased by white faced hornets.As long as you get a good pic in your box,it's all worth it.
> ...



:lmao: my thoughts exactly


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> I would love to push your limits.



way to let the men of tpf take this thread THERE, Mishele. lol but you can push my limits anytime


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

"Yeah I had a good time!  Covered in this rash from some kinda plant, got bitten by a copperhead, chased by a cougar and fell off a small cliff... but check out this photo I got!"

(  .)

"You see him? He's down there on the bottom right, if ya look real careful!"


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> "Yeah I had a good time!  Covered in this rash from some kinda plant, got bitten by a copperhead, chased by a cougar and fell off a small cliff... but check out this photo I got!"
> 
> (  .)
> 
> "You see him? He's down there on the bottom right, if ya look real careful!"



I'm waiting on someone to chime in with the links to those bear pics/videos destroying gear. lol


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2013)

Yep and learned a valuable lesson,Don't mess with white face hornets and you can't out run them they fly in mach3 speeds.I should have had Camo on.:lmao:


----------



## mishele (Jun 28, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to push your limits.
> ...



No, no, the men of TPF didn't take it THERE, I did....lol

And, I would be happy to.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



you may have reopened the flood gates though.. we were talking strip clubs on page one like two comments in. rephrase.. THEY were talking strip clubs.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Yep and learned a valuable lesson,Don't mess with white face hornets and you can't out run them they fly in mach3 speeds.



:lmao:


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2013)

I guess I be pissed to if some one came in my home and stepped on my bush,if I had a bush.:lmao:


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Oooooooo... he said bush ^^^

frommrstomommy gonna get you now, mhmmmmm... you done went there.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to push your limits.
> ...



I'd watch that too!    (yea.. call me Perv, I don't care!


----------



## mishele (Jun 28, 2013)

Charlie knows how to push a limit or two!! He can join in.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> Charlie knows how to push a limit or two!! He can join in.



YeeeHaw! I bring muh Spurs... the ones with the BIG Rowels!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2013)

There nothing wrong being safe or in your comfort zone but after a while it's nice to explore other things.


----------



## mishele (Jun 28, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> There nothing wrong being safe or in your comfort zone but after a while it's nice to explore other things.


I agree!! Charlie and I are just the people to show her other things!!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 28, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to push your limits.
> ...




WHOA!!! Talk about opening Pandora's box!!  :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Jun 28, 2013)

sm4him said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


Sharon, you just let me know when your limits need to be pushed.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > frommrstomommy said:
> ...




Yeah, I'll do that...let me just check my calendar... :lmao:

This is gonna get WAY too deep for me, very soon! I think I'll just get my warm milk and cookies and trundle off to bed in my little flannel pj's.


----------



## mishele (Jun 28, 2013)

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



No wine tonight, Sharon?


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



oh how I long for a glass of wine.. or four.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



Nothing but a Sonic Cherry Limeade. Shoulda had a whole bottle tonight though...been one of them days. The rest of a tree that fell a couple of weeks ago came down in a storm...onto my neighbor's house...youngest son came over to survey the damage and take pictures, but then told me he's lost his phone. So I gave him MY phone to take pictures with, it slipped out of his hand, fell about three feet onto nice, soft grass...and the screen shattered.  Ended up with a trip to the phone store to buy him a new phone (same cost as the insurance deductible because his contract was WAY up anyway) and spent $100 on the deductible to get MY phone replaced through insurance. FUN day...

Sorry about the derail, mrstommy...but on the other hand, I guess I'm kinda explaining why "safe" seems good to me tonight...


----------



## mishele (Jun 28, 2013)

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...


You just made me drink more...hehe


----------



## sm4him (Jun 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



:lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

"Safe" can get pretty boring...


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Too much excitement can kill ya though. I guess I'm ok with "interesting"... but I'll still pass on hiding in poison sumac and running from hornets .. :lmao:

It took way too much effort to type that.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

How ya been Jeep? Long time no see.


----------



## mishele (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> How ya been Jeep? Long time no see.


Josh must be drinking to be on here...lol


----------



## kathyt (Jun 28, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with "safe". It just depends on the kind of person you are. Let us replace the word "safe" with average. Will you be content with being an "average" photographer? I personally needed to be challenged and pushed when I got to a certain level to really start moving on to the next level. I had amazing mentors that did just that for me. Once I was far out of my comfort zone was when I really started seeing my ideas in my head come together in camera. It only got better from this point on and things just started falling into place. The idea of being average is something that will carry over in every aspect of ones life. So...do you want to be average?   (OP..I am speaking in general and not directly at you. Didn't want you to think I was directing this toward you specifically. Just opening a discussion )


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

That makes two of us... I'm Josh too, and got a good buzz on


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah, somewhere between "safe" and "running for your life" there's probably a nice middle of the road sort of thing.

When I see "safe" (in quotes, and in a photography context), I tend to interpret that as "inoffensive", in which case, it's boring.  I'm sure it's possible to do something safe that isn't boring, but it sure is a lot harder.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Speaking in terms of photography I don't mind pushing myself ... but hiding in poison plants and fast aggressive hornets? I think I could get better without that experience.  Hehehe


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > How ya been Jeep? Long time no see.
> ...


You know me too well.  LOL

Actually, I've just been incredibly bored with the internet and computers in general lately.  I log on every day, check my subscribed threads, check the new posts, but I just can't get interested in any of it, lol.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Was it the death of the games?  That was hard for me too..


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> Was it the death of the games?  That was hard for me too..



Wasn't that - that probably just delayed it.  A temporary diversion, then ... nothing.

I think what it really is, is that I just have too many hobbies and I can really only concentrate on one at a time.  For a very long time, that has been photography - but now I think it's swinging back to shooting.


----------



## mishele (Jun 28, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > ShooterJ said:
> ...


So let me have it. What's your poison tonight?


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

What do you shoot with?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


Shiner "Premium", which might be Shiner Light or something...


ShooterJ said:


> What do you shoot with?



Well, I USED to shoot the hell out of a Kimber Custom Target, but sold it years ago.  I still regret that.

These days my main guns are an AR-10, Glock 22, and a Ruger Super Blackhawk.  I recently inherited a S&W 52-1 that I plan on using a lot.  That's actually what I've been gearing up for - getting lead, bullet molds, and whatever other odds & ends I need for that.  The 52-1 can only shoot .38 SPL full wadcutters (bullet entirely enclosed in the case), so ammo is hard to find.  I reload, but not for that caliber - so I had to get set up for that.  A few more small orders, then I'm set.  If I can just find small pistol primers in stock somewhere...


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice.. I've got an H&K Mk23, Ruger SR9, Glock 22, Springfield 1911, S&W AR-15, Remington 870 and a Remington Model 33 Bolt Rifle made in 1935.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> Nice.. I've got an H&K Mk23



I've wanted one of those for like 10 years, lol.  How do you like it?


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

I love it. It's the weapon I carry on duty.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 28, 2013)

Guns...you guys are going to shoot your eyes out...you better let me hold them for safe keeling


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

That's awful nice of you Tailgunner. Hehehe


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> It's the weapon I carry on duty.



I figured that would have been the Glock 22.  That seems pretty standard around here anyway (and most other jurisdictions).  They let you carry your personally owned weapon for duty?  (I don't see anything wrong with that, just surprised that there isn't some regulation against it.)


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

It varies by department... the metro is broken up into several jurisdictions ... the larger area of OKC has Bethany, Warr Acres, Valley Brook, Midwest City, Del City, etc... some of them issue service weapons and some don't.  I'm actually County, and we can carry our own as long as it's within legal caliber and we can qualify on it every cycle.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> ... we can carry our own as long as it's within legal caliber ...



This makes me wonder what you _can't_ carry, lol.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Nothing smaller than. 38 (though nobody carries anything even that small) and nothing larger than .45

.38, 9mm, .357, .40, .45... those are what's considered appropriate as a general rule.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

When I lived in DE, the range I went to every weekend was owned by a retired Sheriffs Deputy - they carried G22's, but told me that they were worried about over-penetration in a courtroom, so they switched to .357 Sig.  WTF?  LOL.  Yeah, that solves the over-penetration problem, lol.  :er:


edit
My "Y" key is sticking...  Edited to add the missing Y's...


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

I carry my .45 with Speer Gold Dot Hollowpoints.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > Was it the death of the games?  That was hard for me too..
> ...


Your shooting that new toy.Mr S&W


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Only shooting I ever do is on the range. In almost 10 years at this I've never fired my weapon on the job.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> Too much excitement can kill ya though. I guess I'm ok with "interesting"... but I'll still pass on hiding in poison sumac and running from hornets .. :lmao:
> 
> It took way too much effort to type that.


And the hornets know exactly who disturbed there home.How can something so little be so smart and hurt extremely bad.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

So I'm guessing you've done this? ^^^


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

Does the department issue your ammo?  (That would be so nice, lol.)

When I used to shoot with my grandpa (who I inherited the 52-1 from), we shot at a police range - one time, I noticed that there were a LOT of bullet holes in the ceiling...  I asked why, and his only response was that it was because it was a police range.  I later learned that a large percentage of cops only fire their weapon once a year to qualify.  That seems insane to me.  If I had a job that required me to carry a gun because I might have to use it one day - I think I'd want to know everything there is to know about it.  Especially if the department is paying for the ammo.  I would say that I hope you aren't one of those guys, but I already get the feeling that you aren't.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Nope, I'm on the range once a month .. prior to law enforcement I was Army for 4 years, with a tour during OEF. I keep myself accurate.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> So I'm guessing you've done this? ^^^


Yes I did.I didn't no they where there until they started buzzing around.I ran and they chased me down.I got nailed in the back of my neck.I been stung by wasp,yellow jackets but White Face the sting is more pain then anything I ever felt.There mean,real mean.

They will build nest down low in bushes so any wildlife shooters watch out.If you get stung you will never forget it.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm guessing you've done this? ^^^
> ...



That'll learn ya :lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

I shot a hornet's nest with a pellet gun once as a kid.  Never did that again, lol.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I shot a hornet's nest with a pellet gun once as a kid.  Never did that again, lol.



:lmao: You two need to think more about "safe"


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I shot a hornet's nest with a pellet gun once as a kid.  Never did that again, lol.


I did that to with a pellet 760 pump crossman but out my bedroom window,so I could just close the screen when they went in attack mode.Unfortunately the neighbor was not so lucky.Yea I was a little brat.:lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

You can't really call yourself a man unless you've ran from hornets at least once.

lol

It's like a rite of passage or something.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> You can't really call yourself a man unless you've ran from hornets at least once.
> 
> lol
> 
> It's like a rite of passage or something.


I agree! Everyone should have the experience at least once.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

:lmao:

I've run from them.. but it wasn't very manly.

Can't remember if I screamed or not... hahaha


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

It's insane how fast you can go from "man, this is cool" to "HOLY ****!!!  RUN!!!"


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> When I lived in DE, the range I went to every weekend was owned by a retired Sheriffs Deputy - they carried G22's, but told me that they were worried about over-penetration in a courtroom, so they switched to .357 Sig.  WTF?  LOL.  Yeah, that solves the over-penetration problem, lol.  :er:
> 
> 
> edit
> My "Y" key is sticking...  Edited to add the missing Y's...



With a light frangible slug, it will never exit the body. Just transmit maximum energy to the target.... and something like a 125 grain hollowpoint ZOOMS out of that necked down .40. Plus .357 SIG is a tackdriver!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> It's insane how fast you can go from "man, this is cool" to "HOLY ****!!!  RUN!!!"



I had that experience in a hammock once, with a squirrel... what I thought was "curious" chatter waking me up was actually "WTF are you doing at me tree?" chatter....

Until you've been on the ground, one leg stuck in a hammock, fighting a squirrel, you've not known the highest level of panic.  :lmao:


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > When I lived in DE, the range I went to every weekend was owned by a retired Sheriffs Deputy - they carried G22's, but told me that they were worried about over-penetration in a courtroom, so they switched to .357 Sig.  WTF?  LOL.  Yeah, that solves the over-penetration problem, lol.  :er:
> ...



Yeah.. hydrostatic shock from an impact like that is devastating.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > When I lived in DE, the range I went to every weekend was owned by a retired Sheriffs Deputy - they carried G22's, but told me that they were worried about over-penetration in a courtroom, so they switched to .357 Sig.  WTF?  LOL.  Yeah, that solves the over-penetration problem, lol.  :er:
> ...



This was before frangible ammo was as common as it is today.  At least from what I remember (early 2000's).   Just thought it was odd that a .40 was apparently too much, but a smaller, lighter bullet on top of more-or-less the same charge was fine.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > It's insane how fast you can go from "man, this is cool" to "HOLY ****!!!  RUN!!!"
> ...



That image will be stuck in my head for a while... you, like that... screaming like a little girl!  lol!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



I didn't say I was screaming like a little girl.....

I was... but still, it's not polite to assume. :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



I think the had the Glasers for that round even back then.... but I do know what you mean!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ShooterJ said:
> ...



Oops... sorry Ossifer, must be this RUm....


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm workin on my.... let's see... 16th beer... lol


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it existed then, but I didn't get the impression that they were using it.  I actually have a .357 Sig barrel for my G22 - very simple caliber conversion - same mags, same bolt face.  Swap the barrel and you're done.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> I'm workin on my.... let's see... 16th beer... lol



I can handle hard liquor, but I can't stand beer (at least I can't stand most beer! Shiner Bock, Harp, and Guinness is about the only beer I can drink)! I think it was mostly due to a very bad experience as a teenager, and a whole lot of Lone Star beer.... ughhhh!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I'm pretty sure it existed then, but I didn't get the impression that they were using it.  I actually have a .357 Sig barrel for my G22 - very simple caliber conversion - same mags, same bolt face.  Swap the barrel and you're done.



I considered getting the .357 SIG kit for my SIG Pro... but I like the .40 just fine too...


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't drink much at all.. though that's a weird thing to say after saying I'm my 16th beer lol

June 28th, I buy a case of it, put some movies in and sit here with Sophie.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 28, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I think it was mostly due to a very bad experience as a teenager, and a whole lot of Lone Star beer.... ughhhh!



I will buy my kids decent beer before I let them drink that crap, lol.

Where I grew up, Ice House was the teen beer of choice.  I bought a six pack a while (year or two) ago to see if it was as good as I thought it was when I was 17 and almost gagged on it, lol.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> I don't drink much at all.. though that's a weird thing to say after saying I'm my 16th beer lol
> 
> June 28th, I buy a case of it, put some movies in and sit here with Sophie.



hey... at least she won't talk you to death, and will always be on your side! lol!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > When I lived in DE, the range I went to every weekend was owned by a retired Sheriffs Deputy - they carried G22's, but told me that they were worried about over-penetration in a courtroom, so they switched to .357 Sig.  WTF?  LOL.  Yeah, that solves the over-penetration problem, lol.  :er:
> ...


Sig Sauer I had .357  Sp2022 was a tack driver When I did my part. The grouping was so tight I could believe the accuracy and unlike the snappy 40 it was smooth as silk.Then again sigs are built like army tanks.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was mostly due to a very bad experience as a teenager, and a whole lot of Lone Star beer.... ughhhh!
> ...



When I was a kid, Schlitz malt liquor was popular, along with T.J. Swans Easy Nights....


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

I was engaged at one point, the woman I gave Sophie too when I brought her home.  We had like a little "family night" each week.. order dinner, rent movies and all of us on the couch. She died in a car accident 2 years ago, the 28th. So Sophie and I still kind of carry on tradition.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> I was engaged at one point, the woman I gave Sophie too when I brought her home.  We had like a little "family night" each week.. order dinner, rent movies and all of us on the couch. She died in a car accident 2 years ago, the 28th. So Sophie and I still kind of carry on tradition.



Josh.. I am so sorry to hear that, man!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

We miss her .. but it's about remembering good times.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

And if you want some NASTY beer... try Lost Lake.... that stuff should be outlawed.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

It shoulda stayed lost :lmao:


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 29, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> I was engaged at one point, the woman I gave Sophie too when I brought her home.  We had like a little "family night" each week.. order dinner, rent movies and all of us on the couch. She died in a car accident 2 years ago, the 28th. So Sophie and I still kind of carry on tradition.


OMG! I am so sorry for your lose,my deepest condolences.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> It shoulda stayed lost :lmao:



I will remember that one, and buy some for my Brother in Law when I see it! lol!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> And if you want some NASTY beer... try Lost Lake.... that stuff should be outlawed.



Never had it, but I don't imagine it beating "Natty Ice" on the nasty scale.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > It shoulda stayed lost :lmao:
> ...



That might fall under "poisoning".. legally speaking.  :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ShooterJ said:
> ...



But Judge, it was just beer, really! How was I to know?


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

LOL


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Later, ya'll! Stay out of trouble...  

(P.S. I think this thread got massively De-Railed... sorry about that!)


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Later, ya'll! Stay out of trouble...
> 
> (P.S. I think this thread got massively De-Railed... sorry about that!)



Yeah I had the same thought ... it was Jeeps fault.. as long as the rest of us have the same story.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> (P.S. I think this thread got massively De-Railed... sorry about that!)



It was like that long before I got here, so you can't blame it on me, lol.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > (P.S. I think this thread got massively De-Railed... sorry about that!)
> ...



:lmao:


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

I think I'm runnin outta gas myself. Gonna call it a night .. you guys have a good one!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

Later, shooter.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

All I did was move the off-topic-ness away from booze and onto guns.

Which is worse, that's the real question...  lol


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 29, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> Nope, I'm on the range once a month .. prior to law enforcement I was Army for 4 years, with a tour during OEF. I keep myself accurate.



Thank You for your Service Sir!

I'm also deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 29, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > And if you want some NASTY beer... try Lost Lake.... that stuff should be outlawed.
> ...


Back during the can-collecting craze of the late 70's, I tried "Railfan" - the can had a shot of a locomotive on the outside, and judging by the taste, diesel fuel on the inside.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

So, in an attempt to get back on topic ... they call it "safe" for a reason.  I would say that once you know what is considered "safe", you know how to get views or exposure, or whatever it is you are looking for.  Just make sure that your work cannot be seen as "Safe".

Guaranteed way to get noticed.

Well, maybe not "guaranteed", but playing it "safe" is a guaranteed way to go unnoticed.  You need to stand out from the crowd, and that's hard to do if you don't take a risk here and there.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

I think it also depends on what it is you want to get out of it. Do you WANT to be noticed or do you just do it for you?

There are some incredibly talented artists in the world with the skill and adaptability to GET noticed, but they don't do it for anyone else. 

I've trained to fight my entire adult life.. I have a range of skills in it, very good at it, if I have to be. I could try to get noticed, compete in contact sports, take risks and get my name out there.. but my reasons for it never involved being noticed.

Likewise a photographer might be VERY skilled, but never have the ambition to do what they do for anyone but themselves.. so maybe they play it "safe" and do what they like or are comfortable with.

I've never believed that a persons ability in anything is linked to how they apply it. Playing it "Safe" or not, wouldn't neccesarily tell you anything about what a person is actually capable of doing.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

To me, this whole "getting noticed" thing is complicated.  As a photographer/artist, I mean.

On the one hand, "trying" to get noticed sort of seems like 'selling out'.  But on the other hand, if you don't let your work been seen, it never will be seen.  And that means that it will never be bought.

It seems that if you want to make money, you have to sell out.  There might be another way, but that is certainly the easiest way.

So, I say, don't worry about if it makes you a 'sell-out' or not - just get it out there.  Also, I'll say it right now - I'm not taking my own advice.  I am not "getting it out there".  I don't feel that I am ready yet.


I want to develop a body of work that "means something", and I'm not there yet.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

Sure, if you want to sell it you have to get noticed.  That's just part of the business end... but you could have mountains of talent and never care one lick about whether or not anyone ever bought it.

I will agree that if business is your goal in photography, you've got to push the envelope.  

For me personally, I don't care right now. I'm learning and I'm enjoying that process. If I ever go into business it will be at a time when I know that somebody can request something and I can do it. Period.  

When I don't have to ask someone else or have doubts about when to do what.. that's when I can take it to a new level.


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> It seems that if you want to make money, you have to sell out.  There might be another way, but that is certainly the easiest way.



If you want to make money you've two options - follow the market and provide what the market wants to be provided in a service and skill. Note that with art based subjects whilst your client might dictate part of the situation or nearly all of it; they've come to you the photographer to do the work and there you can put your own creative spin on the project (if you do that well its good - if you do it bad it can backfire; always a risk - heck even with no spin that is a risk). 

The second is to define a new market or new focus for the market; this his harder in some ways as whilst you've more creative freedom to do what you want, you've also taken a big gamble because its not what the market is seeking. Note that once you've defined a new segment for the market - once you've helped create demand you are then back into the first option of providing for the market what the market wants.


NOTE that the latter is harder; you've got to not only do all that the first has, but you've also got to generate the interest yourself within the market as well. This can take years or even decades and can cost a fortune to promote and push into the market. BIG companies can often push upon the market what the company wants market to want (within reason) because they control a big enough segment of the market that they can influence it more directly; smaller businesses and lesser known individuals have a harder time because they've no established market to change the view of initially.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

Count the number of times market was used in that answer.  And done so very smoothly.  Hehehehe

Seriously though, that's a great explanation.


----------

